# Game 55 Thread: Lakers vs Nuggets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (35-19, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 104 - Suns 92 (2/21)

vs.









Denver Nuggets (32-26, 6th Place)
Last Game: Grizzlies 109 - Nuggets 106 (2/23)

Wednesday, Feb. 25
6:00 pm 
at Nuggets 
TV: KCAL, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Thank you for creating a new thread. I was getting sick of the other ones but I was too lazy to post something else.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i dont like hearing boos


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't care if Lakers win this game. I just hope they get tired and then tomorrow won't be able to take advantage of Kings missing players. :yes: 


Lakers 103 - 99 Denver



(Thursday-Lakers 105 - 110 Kings)


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

GO Lakers! (don't get used to it!)

We could use the favor! 


Blazers 2.5 games back


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I don't care if Lakers win this game. I just hope they get tired and then tomorrow won't be able to take advantage of Kings missing players. :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope we can win by a huge margin, a blowout, so that we can rest our key players for the Kings' game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Lakers will win this game, and win against Sacramento, LA couldnt beat the Kings when the Lakers werent full strength, i dont expect the Kings to either...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord, not a good defensive first quarter at all. It seemed like they scored on 9 out of their last 10 possessions. 

If it weren't for 3 stupid plays by Fox and Fisher, we could be up by 8 or 10 points right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good God, words cannot describe how worthless this team looks right now.

Kobe Bryant, Shaquille O'Neal and Gary Payton should NOT lose to the Denver Nuggets. I don't care who else is out there or if it's on the road. There is absolutely no way that that should happen. We signed these new guys so crap like this wouldn't happen. Yet, we still can't play consistently. 

This is just pathetic. I don't think our defense will get any better. We'll score around 100 points in this game and still lose by 15 or 20.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

all i can say is Good Job Making it to 7800
now the lakers, :uhoh:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*ugly*

This game is uglier than I expected. Shaq is playing like a real dawg again. If they play like this tomorrow night the Kings will beat them. This team's 4 game winning streak was a joke, they are headed for a 1st round exit. What a waste of a season this is turning into, and it isn't going to get better next year after Kobe leaves and the Lakers get nothing for him(now). No wonder Phil doesn't care about his deal being off the table now, like Larry Brown, he sees this team struggling like the Sixers(this year) just to make the play-offs next season.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

What's the score?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Down 62-50 at the half. Once again this team's biggest weakness is its defense. I thought we were addressing that with the signing of GP and Malone but it looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats ****ing TERRIBLE, Carmello had the rebound, it hit the ****ing rim, he had an EASY TWO right under the basket, and they jump ball it, cost them the game... Stu had the NERVE to complain that its a JUMNP BALL! IT HIT THE RIM, thats ridiculous...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Rush 3, ballgame... Lakers win 112-111


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I LOVE YOU KAREEM :yes:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Portland fans thank you!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

... Lakers played well in the end, great shot by Rush, but that is unbeleivable...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Thats ****ing TERRIBLE, Carmello had the rebound, it hit the ****ing rim, he had an EASY TWO right under the basket, and they jump ball it, cost them the game... Stu had the NERVE to complain that its a JUMNP BALL! IT HIT THE RIM, thats ridiculous...


No it didn't. What the hell are you talking about? :whofarted

The ball was way short, Kobe grabbed it and Melo hit it it out of his hands.....24 shot clock violation, Laker ball. The officials made a bad call and gave it to the Nuggets, then they didn't admit that they had made a mistake, so they said it was an inadvertant whistle.

Don't say that^ because the crowd was booing, the ball obviously didn't hit the rim. Stop crying.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Who would have thought Kareem taking a clutch shot and nailing it the way he did. What i didnt understand was why everyone ran down court and let miller have an open shot from half court i would have at least had payton up there.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> No it didn't. What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> The ball was way short, Kobe grabbed it and Melo hit it it out of his hands.....24 shot clock violation, Laker ball. The officials made a bad call and gave it to the Nuggets, then they didn't admit that they had made a mistake, so they said it was an inadvertant whistle.
> 
> Don't say that^ because the crowd was booing, the ball obviously didn't hit the rim. Stop crying.


WHAT?! The ball HIT the rim they showed a replay


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> WHAT?! The ball HIT the rim they showed a replay


On the replay I saw, the ball was short and Kobe grabbed it in the air.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Are you sure? The Laker replay was from the other side of the rim, but it looked like it hit... I could be wrong, if i am, nice game by the Lakers, i retake my thoughts about the refs, bad playing by the Nuggets, they coulda sealed the game and they didnt...


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

It looked like Kobe tapped the ball up when he went for it but it also could have hit the rim before but it all turned out goo for the lakers anyway.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im gonna watch NBA TV for the replay... if Kobe grabbed it before it hit the rim, its goaltending, let me see another replay, from what i saw, it hit the rim


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> On the replay I saw, the ball was short and Kobe grabbed it in the air.


U definitely saw it wrong then.

The ball clearly hit the rim. Replays showed it. 

The refs just flat out screwed the Nuggets. SAD! SAD! SAD!

Chalk up another BS win for the lakers.....its unbelievable how the refs keep givin' em' victories.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup, on NBA TV they showed it, the guy narrating said it cleary hit the rim... and it did... im not wrong...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> U definitely saw it wrong then.
> ...


the LA broadcast only showed a side angle replay and it looked like it didnt come close to the rim. But everyone on another forum are saying it did hit the rim so I guess you're right


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Definitely hit the rim :no:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> No it didn't. What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> The ball was way short, Kobe grabbed it and Melo hit it it out of his hands.....24 shot clock violation, Laker ball. The officials made a bad call and gave it to the Nuggets, then they didn't admit that they had made a mistake, so they said it was an inadvertant whistle.
> 
> Don't say that^ because the crowd was booing, the ball obviously didn't hit the rim. Stop crying.


...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KAREEM
:worship:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

thats the lakers i know and love


----------



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

can the lakers keep winning these close games and still expect to beat the kings or sprus or...wolves in the playoffs? sure they are great when the game is close but can they do it for the rest of the season let alone thru out the entire playoffs?

IMO hopefully not!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> U definitely saw it wrong then.
> ...


hahahaha

thats ignorance shinging thru mixed with a lto of bitterness

hahaha

great win for the Lakers!!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dazed-and-confused</b>!
> can the lakers keep winning these close games and still expect to beat the kings or sprus or...wolves in the playoffs? sure they are great when the game is close but can they do it for the rest of the season let alone thru out the entire playoffs?
> 
> IMO hopefully not!


wins like this help spur the competiveness and show that they got it in them.

theyll continue to step it up when they need to


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I was going crazy in my car when I heard Kareem hit the 3 on the radio, I was going ecstatic!

Oh yeah, a BS win, how bout all those no calls when Kobe got shoved in the back.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugly game....beautifull shot by Kareem!

Chalk up another win for the Lakers...

Sacramento here we come!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ghiman</b>!
> Ugly game....beautifull shot by Kareem!
> 
> Chalk up another win for the Lakers...
> ...


Kareem Horr-- err Rush saved the day. He was the last guy I expected to take the last shot. This should boost his confidence big time.:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Very, very unexpected. :greatjob: Rush!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, why don't Laker fans start yet another thread about
how the refs are out to get them and they never get the calls.

Here was a game that Denver won that the refs simply handed
to the Lakers. One of the idiot refs makes a 24 second
violation call when it was not even his call to make. The ball
clearly hit the rim as was shown many times in the replays.

I don't blame Denver's coach for wanting to go ape on the refs
head after the game.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Yeah, why don't Laker fans start yet another thread about
> how the refs are out to get them and they never get the calls.
> 
> ...


does it suck that every year your joke of a owner adds more and more players and your team gets gradualy worse.

the only year they make the WCF is when the kings and lakers are injury ridden.

i guess this is where u vent ur anger


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> does it suck that every year your joke of a owner adds more and more players and your team gets gradualy worse.
> ...


Oh, good one, you really got me...not. Are you refering to the
owner that bought the worst professional franchise in all of
sports and turned them into a perenial playoff team. Yeah,
what a joke he is.

What does that have to do with the fact that the Refs simply
handed the game to the Lakers? I don't have any anger but
I am sure that Nugget fans do and rightly so.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

> can the lakers keep winning these close games and still expect to beat the kings or sprus or...wolves in the playoffs? sure they are great when the game is close but can they do it for the rest of the season let alone thru out the entire playoffs?


Come on man relax. The Lakers have been doing this for the past 4 years, they sometimes lose to teams they should beat easily in the regular season but when the playoffs get here they turn it up. The Lakers will be fine, you should be used to this by now. Monster game by Kobe 35-10-7


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

NBA Statement Regarding Officiating Error  

I guess we got the lucky break.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The ball was way short, Kobe grabbed it and Melo hit it it out of his hands.....24 shot clock violation, Laker ball. The officials made a bad call and gave it to the Nuggets, then they didn't admit that they had made a mistake, so they said it was an inadvertant whistle.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Looks like we didn't get a very good angle...

Officials apologize for error


----------

